# Strange cat behavior?



## starstruck (19 d ago)

There is a feral/stray cat that has shown up in my yard. He seems to not be afraid of humans at all. He will walk up to you, but will try to attack you. He’s walked up to me and just stood there hissing, or he lunges and bites. Does anyone know why he’s doing this? He also will beg for food at our door, putting his paws on the door or rolling around on the ground showing his belly. 
He also chases around another female feral cat I have been feeding.


----------



## lilynmitz (19 d ago)

I'd say he's very anxious. He wants attention, but doesn't trust you enough to receive it. He may also not be neutered, which can result in more assertive behaviour with other cats, but being feral, he's probably used to having to fight off other strays for food. I'd suggest slowing down the "getting to know you" process so you can give him more time to trust you. Take his hissing for "keep away, I'm not sure how you're going to treat me" and the lunging and biting for a higher level of the same. You can try sitting with him while he eats, and if he seems relaxed afterwards (watch his body language) try a little stroke when he's more chilled out, but do it in very small steps and let him dictate the pace. You could also try feeding your female feral further away from him, so they don't need to compete with each other.


----------



## cat mommy (Feb 14, 2014)

Another thing to try is "slow blinking". If/when he makes eye contact with you do not stare him in the eyes - he will see that as a threatening behavior. Instead, very slowly close your eyelids, keep them closed for a couple of seconds and then slowly open them. This is a calming technique which I personally use with my ferals. My one feral responds to this very well! He is under a lot of pressure from an un-neutered, territorial male.


----------

